# Start Up Checklist



## Blue Ridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Dug this up from an old seminar. Thought it might be of help to those starting off.

As you consider starting a business, here are some things to consider. Not every business needs every item, but every business owner needs to consider IF they need these items. This is not an exhaustive list, but will get the average small business start-up through 95% of the basics. Also some items will take far more time to address and some are a simple Yes/No

Basics
Choose Business Based on Skills, Interests & Needs
Business Plan (incl Financial Forecast and Marketing Plan)
Name / Domain Name

Legal
Determine Legal Structure
Do You Need an Attorney
Choose Registered Agent
Register Business
Obtain Tax ID
Business Licenses
Sales Tax Registration
Contract Documents

Finance
Determine Financial Needs
Choose an Accountant
Review Financial Forecast From Business Plan
Accounting - Fiscal Year, Basis, Procedures
Accounting Software
Separate Bank Account
Business Credit Card
Merchant Account
Insurance - Business / Health

Marketing
Website
Business Stationary / Materials / Marketing
Review Marketing Plan from Business Plan

Operations
Location (Physical) / Zoning
Setup âOfficeâ - Phones, Fax, Office Equipment
Inventory / Suppliers


----------

